# Uber Drivers Walkie Talkie.



## uberlwrc (Nov 25, 2014)

Found a app where Uber Drivers can talk to each other live. It's great. We discuss how many pickups we've all had in our areas and in some instances found other drivers In our area and we worked together to make the most. Check it out!

http://zello.me/k/cVOZJ


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

Looks good go me. I will suggest it to the l.a. ubers


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

There are already lots of channels for Uber, Lyft, Uber\Lyft, etc...


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> There are already lots of channels for Uber, Lyft, Uber\Lyft, etc...


I just found them. Thanks


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

CaptainJackLA said:


> I just found them. Thanks


Where did you find it for LA cpt.Jack ?
I tried the forumsearch didn't find it..

It would be cool if some forumdrivers had that app we could give out some warnings about dangerous pax in a certain area or so..
if we are enough we could maybe even activate a surge by logging out in a certain area and switching to rider mode.. 
well just an idea..


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

i couldnt find a washington DC area one, let me know if anyone did


----------



## Route9 (Oct 29, 2014)

OMG, love this!


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

Zello app. UBERLA is the group to search for.


----------



## Route9 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ok, now I'm officially hooked on Zello. I listened to "non-stop talk" the whole way home yesterday. (That's the name of the channel)

It reminds me of the old CB radio days if anyone is old enough to remember when we used to spend hours talking on CB radios.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

"Ten-four, Rubber Duck!"


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

really cool just installed it and found UberLA and Lyft but it seems that there are just like 5 users..
I believe this is a great idea and might help us in several different ways..
But also it's always a dangerous thing like facebook, we gotta be careful with it.


----------



## Route9 (Oct 29, 2014)

I checked the UberLA, there are 37 subscribed but 5 logged in. So those 5 are drivers using it right now. You have the potential of 37 logged in using it. and more as it gets known.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

thank you, yes that's exactly what I was trying to say..

but it's just a very few of us that use that APP.. currently.

If you drive on New Years eve with hundreds and eventually thousands of drivers in and around LA there might be only 37 drivers available to get help from, or assist to.
like warning eachother about whatever.

But eventually more will sign up and it was totally anonymous I liked it so far


----------



## ATX-Aggie (Dec 18, 2014)

Anyone in austin on this?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

uberlwrc said:


> Found a app where Uber Drivers can talk to each other live. It's great. We discuss how many pickups we've all had in our areas and in some instances found other drivers In our area and we worked together to make the most. Check it out!
> 
> http://zello.me/k/cVOZJ


_Its a great app. You can create your own channel. My channel is San Diego Transportation._


----------

